

Twitter UTF-8 encoding errors, getting character encoding right isn't that hard - edward
https://twitter.com/search?q=%22We%C3%A2%C2%80%C2%99re%22%20OR%20%22don%C3%A2%C2%80%C2%99t%22&src=typd

======
mschuster91
Actually, Chrome doesn't get it right in the tooltip for URLs (when hovering
above the URL in HN) and in the title of the tab, but Chrome gets it right in
the "Results for ..." in the page header.

I'm on W7 x86.

------
jjgreen
All those seem to be at apostrophes -- possibly a "smart quote" cut & paste
issue?

